# Ettalong - mon 14th AM



## colzinho (Aug 6, 2007)

Hi coasties, Im new to the site and was wondering if anyone wants to meet up for a paddle next monday (14th) Im on brisbane water, saratoga but don't mind where (its been real slow around here lately). I was thinking about putting in at Ettalong, I've had some bream and flathead off the beach there landbased recently Plus there might be a few trevs around box head if the conditions are OK.


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Gday Col, I would advise against ettalong until you are fairly yak fit and steady with the paddle. I got caught on a big tide one day 2 mins drift 45 mins to get back. Patonga creek is always good or if you launch at blackwall ramp and head up the channel. The oyster racks up towards davistown are meant to hold some mean bream Flyrod has pulled 42cm models out of there I haven't got around to trying them yet.

Saysme was thinking of going out on monday and looking at the weather report i will be too I'll have a chat to steve and PM you on what were up too. Steve lives up towards Newwy so we will probably go half way some were.

By the way I got a pm of you that just had my post from your new members post, I didn't know if there was a message attached or technofear had struck and you hit the pm button by mistake.

Talk Soon
Dave


----------



## saysme (Apr 29, 2007)

Weather wise monday is the go, I'm happy to travel anywhere on a promise :lol: 
I'm thinking areas with a fair bit of tidal imput as the water should be a bit warmer than the creeks I've fished lately.


----------



## colzinho (Aug 6, 2007)

justcrusin32 said:


> Gday Col, I would advise against ettalong until you are fairly yak fit and steady with the paddle. I got caught on a big tide one day 2 mins drift 45 mins to get back. Patonga creek is always good or if you launch at blackwall ramp and head up the channel. The oyster racks up towards davistown are meant to hold some mean bream Flyrod has pulled 42cm models out of there I haven't got around to trying them yet.
> 
> Saysme was thinking of going out on monday and looking at the weather report i will be too I'll have a chat to steve and PM you on what were up too. Steve lives up towards Newwy so we will probably go half way some were.
> 
> ...


technofear no doubt...I did type a message but obviously in the wrong box lol. Ettalong will be running in all morning so its not a bad paddle out to the markers or box and drift back in...I was planning to go into the bays at some point with the tide and out again with the runout, but if saysme is in Newy what about the Entrance its not too bad around the bridge and the flats there...I fished it last way back may/june time though...any reports how its been fishing lately? So Monday looks like a goer anyway wherever we end up


----------



## tucker (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi

Unfortunately I have got uni monday but if your at saratoga I am at empire bay so it would be good to exchange some spots one day. I went out today and yesturday and managed only a measly 2 flatties one on each trip, bring on summer. I have paddled to box head from home in favourable tides it is no problem.

Andy


----------



## rawprawn (Aug 31, 2005)

I would be up for a Monday fish seeing as though Iâ€™m not working. Unfortunately my son has broken his collarbone playing footy so I have an appointment with the fracture clinic Monday. Bloody inconsiderate kids :?


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Ok so I think for Monday the line up so far is

Saysme
Justcrusin
Matto 
Colzinho

The launch site for those that don't no it is the ramp near the fish co-op on the northern side of the bridge. Just keep driving up the entrance road and you will see the fishing co-op on the left. Only building on that side, the car park entrance is a hundred or so meters further on drive in an you'll see the ramp.

Got some inside info on a couple of spots that are working around there on for ep's and one for flatties. I could reveal my source but i'd have to kill you then :lol: :lol: :lol: .

Cheers Dave


----------

